# I have been awarded 500 positive reactions!



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

Seems like I'm doing something right around here! Say what you want but I am good for this board when all is said and done 

And yes I appreciate being a member every day I am here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 25, 2022)

If you're here, whose watching the 'Flame Forum'?


----------



## Yano (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Seems like I'm doing something right around here! Say what you want but I am good for this board when all is said and done
> 
> And yes I appreciate being a member every day I am here.


Thats not to bad 500 postitive reactions out of 25,000 threads ... thats quite the batting average.  👍


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> If you're here, whose watching the 'Flame Forum'?


Not really concerned with that to be honest with you.


----------



## TODAY (Feb 25, 2022)

A truly monumental achievement.

How do you plan to celebrate this extraordinary milestone?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

Is there a cash prize?


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> A truly monumental achievement.
> 
> How do you plan to celebrate this extraordinary milestone?


Some red wine over the weekend sounds good to me


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 25, 2022)

It just proves that participation trophies are a thing now. You don't have to win, just show up!


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2022)

What a milestone to reach!


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm watching you.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

*LIES!!!!!*


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> *LIES!!!!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 18835


I love this forum!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Fuck your gymrat I have over 1000


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck your gymrat I have over 1000


It’s meaningless. I have over 3,000 and I’m as unlikable as fuck!


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s meaningless. I have over 3,000 and I’m as unlikable as fuck!


😂 i like you


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Remember boys.  Every shit post "like" detracts from that total lol!!!!


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s meaningless. I have over 3,000 and I’m as unlikable as fuck!


I don't think so


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Remember boys.  Every shit post "like" detracts from that total lol!!!!


Shhhhhh..... how do you think he dropped from 500 down to 499 and now less?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> View attachment 18836


Cold blooded


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

Can I get a list of posts I "liked" so I can "unlike" them?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Cold blooded



The "like" feature is is kinda cool. Although I don't like putting any stock in it. Same as the senior member / elite badges. 

There are a lot of guys who's sane practical advice might be overlooked because they aren't senior or elite. While some total shit pumps spewing garbage might get listened to based on status.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The "like" feature is is kinda cool. Although I don't like putting any stock in it. Same as the senior member / elite badges.
> 
> There are a lot of guys who's sane practical advice might be overlooked because they aren't senior or elite. While some total shit pumps spewing garbage might get listened to based on status.


I agree brother these forums can be like high school where someone becomes "popular" and everyone hangs on to their every word no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The "like" feature is is kinda cool. Although I don't like putting any stock in it. Same as the senior member / elite badges.
> 
> There are a lot of guys who's sane practical advice might be overlooked because they aren't senior or elite. While some total shit pumps spewing garbage might get listened to based on status.


Nah, the Senior and Elite badges matter.  They do. There is NOTHING that gets missed or overlooked. We meet every Friday around 4:30 to discuss.  Your name came up a few times, but theres a scoring system and being from Canadia automatically drops your score by 50 points. We also don't like people that have "backhoe" in their handle so that's why you're still a Greenie. Keep trying but to be honest the chances are rather bleak.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah, the Senior and Elite badges matter.  They do. There is NOTHING that gets missed or overlooked. We meet every Friday around 4:30 to discuss.  Your name came up a few times, but theres a scoring system and being from Canadia automatically drops your score by 50 points. We also don't like people that have "backhoe" in their handle so that's why you're still a Greenie. Keep trying but to be honest the chances are rather bleak.


Don't listen to him. He just threatened by you. You'll be elite if you just try hard say your prayers and take your vitamins man


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't listen to him. He just threatened by you. You'll be elite if you just try hard say your prayers and take your vitamins man


Maybe he should be reported!   Get @GymRat79 to do it...


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

I don’t see 500


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Maybe he should be reported!   Get @GymRat79 to do it...


Yea. Let's get him !!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah, the Senior and Elite badges matter.  They do. There is NOTHING that gets missed or overlooked. We meet every Friday around 4:30 to discuss.  Your name came up a few times, but theres a scoring system and being from Canadia automatically drops your score by 50 points. We also don't like people that have "backhoe" in their handle so that's why you're still a Greenie. Keep trying but to be honest the chances are rather bleak.



But I keep sending noodz just like you and the mods asked. 

I feel disheartened. 

Reported


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

You guys are gay as Fuck! Why would I receive this message then? Jealous of my award are we ? 

Yep I think so! You can try to make fun of it but I am awarded and you can’t take it away from me.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The "like" feature is is kinda cool. Although I don't like putting any stock in it. Same as the senior member / elite badges.
> 
> There are a lot of guys who's sane practical advice might be overlooked because they aren't senior or elite. While some total shit pumps spewing garbage might get listened to based on status.


I agree 100% completely.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 25, 2022)

Congrats 👏


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys are gay as Fuck!



I want you to sit down and really think about that statement......... Kinda the pot calling the kettle black isn't it.

Edit:
Discuss


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys are gay as Fuck! Why would I receive this message then? Jealous of my award are we ?
> 
> Yep I think so! You can try to make fun of it but I am awarded and you can’t take it away from me.


Ummm they literally did take it away fro
 You


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys are gay as Fuck! Why would I receive this message then? Jealous of my award are we ?
> 
> Yep I think so! You can try to make fun of it but I am awarded and you can’t take it away from me.


Sorry, but that award isn't worth anything now. You have only 490 positive reactions.... oops 489.

It's disingenuous to say you have over 500. That's clearly not the case.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys are gay as Fuck! Why would I receive this message then? Jealous of my award are we ?
> 
> Yep I think so! You can try to make fun of it but I am awarded and you can’t take it away from me.


I’m not jealous. I’m not someone who tries to get lots of likes on Facebook … or at the boards. This isn’t the real world where you get a medal for something heroic you’ve done.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys are gay as Fuck!


I’m not the one who jerks off to dudes with tits


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Congrats 👏


Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.


Gymrat is trying to report people again isn’t he?


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.


Reported.

jk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.



Can we get a "most reported " badge?


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.


Thank you. They are pussies for doing that in my honest opinion.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Thank you. They are pussies for doing that in my honest opinion.


Didn’t you literally fail at reporting someone the other day?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Thank you. They are pussies for doing that in my honest opinion.


Yes you are.


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not the one who jerks off to dudes with tits


Suuuuuuure man 😂
😂


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yes you are.


Hahahaha I lol at this


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Can we get a "most reported " badge?


That would been quite an honor for certain people!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Thank you. They are pussies for doing that in my honest opinion.



I only report the mods


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Suuuuuuure man 😂
> 😂


When I do it’s not gay. It’s admiring their bodies when they’re oiled up and shredded on stage. Isn’t that how everybody watches the Olympia?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> That would been quite an honor for certain people!



I'd be gunning for it for sure


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Is there a way to see how many times we’ve been reported


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'd be gunning for it for sure


I would ban you 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.

I was not joking.

You can come back tomorrow


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Thank you. They are pussies for doing that in my honest opinion.


*485.....*


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.
> 
> I was not joking.
> 
> You can come back tomorrow


Your authority is a real turn-on!!!!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.
> 
> I was not joking.
> 
> You can come back tomorrow



Fucking dying!  Laughing so hard I'm hitting rumble strips on the highway


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Fucking dying!  Laughing so hard I'm hitting rumble strips on the highway


Banned for endangering other drivers on the road!

Who else wants some? Come get it! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It’s meaningless. I have over 3,000 and I’m as unlikable as fuck!


Agree, I don't know or care how many I have and most think Im an asshole anyways.

Edit: Ok, I see I have 1500


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Banned for endangering other drivers on the road!
> 
> Who else wants some? Come get it! 🤣🤣🤣


I'll have to get back to you as soon as I run to the bathroom to get the cleanup towel....


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 i like you


That doesn't count cuz you're a jerk too


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

milleniumgirl said:


> Congrats 👏


come on now, don't encourage the tard


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That doesn't count cuz you're a jerk too


I like you lifter


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I like you lifter


I don't fucking care but thanks? I think


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't fucking care but thanks? I think


Awww you like me too


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.


I think mods should immediately start banning brahs that report people.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.
> 
> I was not joking.
> 
> You can come back tomorrow


bwhahahhahahha- I saw this after my last post. Outstanding @Send0


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think mods should immediately start banning brahs that report people.


Nah, most people use it to report legit stuff. But the reports that gymrat made were clearly abuse, as it was obvious no rules had been broken. Plus his reason he entered in the reports was "Bitch"... which I admit was mildly amusing.

Once in a while that's funny.. but doing it repeatedly after being asked to stop is a real PITA.

I encourage people to use the reporting system for legit reasons.


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I don't fucking care but thanks? I think


Awww


Send0 said:


> Nah, most people use it to report legit stuff. But the reports that gymrat made were clearly abuse, as it was obvious no rules had been broken.
> 
> Once in a while that's funny.. but doing it repeatedly after being asked to stop is a real PITA.
> 
> I encourage people to use the reporting system for legit reasons.


 So hurting his feelings isn't breaking rules !!!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Awww
> 
> So hurting his feelings isn't breaking rules !!!


As long as you don't insult or call people names... aka break rule #1.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Nah, most people use it to report legit stuff. But the reports that gymrat made were clearly abuse, as it was obvious no rules had been broken. Plus his reason he entered in the reports was "Bitch"... which I admit was mildly amusing.
> 
> Once in a while that's funny.. but doing it repeatedly after being asked to stop is a real PITA.
> 
> I encourage people to use the reporting system for legit reasons.


LOL, I find putting 'bitch' for the reason amusing as well


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> A truly monumental achievement.
> 
> How do you plan to celebrate this extraordinary milestone?


Pretty sure he is gonna fantasize in “fantasy land” not reality😂😂 about chicks with dicks.. 

Just saying..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah, the Senior and Elite badges matter.  They do. There is NOTHING that gets missed or overlooked. We meet every Friday around 4:30 to discuss.  Your name came up a few times, but theres a scoring system and being from Canadia automatically drops your score by 50 points. We also don't like people that have "backhoe" in their handle so that's why you're still a Greenie. Keep trying but to be honest the chances are rather bleak.


I wanna be elite

No i wanna be surfer elite.

Forget that.. 
I wanna be
SUPERCALAFRAGALISTICEXBEALDOTIOUS Elite!
Can you hook this up?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh BTW I think I just drop his positive to negative with 6 poopie emojis 😂🤙


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah, the Senior and Elite badges matter.  They do. There is NOTHING that gets missed or overlooked. We meet every Friday around 4:30 to discuss.  Your name came up a few times, but theres a scoring system and being from Canadia automatically drops your score by 50 points. We also don't like people that have "backhoe" in their handle so that's why you're still a Greenie. Keep trying but to be honest the chances are rather bleak.



I thought it was a rape scale


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.
> 
> I was not joking.
> 
> You can come back tomorrow



Well this thread has certainly died down. Thanks @Send0 ! Always shutting down our fun with all this being "reasonable " stuff.


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m not the one who jerks off to dudes with tits


Ummmm..... It's chicks with dicks bro!!!


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Is there a way to see how many times we’ve been reported


You're only at 2.  🤣


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're only at 2.  🤣



Me too me too, what about me!?!?


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're only at 2.  🤣


Thanks buddy


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Me too me too, what about me!?!?


You're a purebred virgin, no violations.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're a purebred virgin, no violations.



I'm actually sad hahahaha

Give me 24 hrs. I promise I will do better


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm actually sad hahahaha
> 
> Give me 24 hrs. I promise I will do better


Banned for trying to improve your stats! NOT ALLOWED YOU VIRGIN!


----------



## Kraken (Feb 25, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys are gay as Fuck! Why would I receive this message then? Jealous of my award are we ?
> 
> Yep I think so! You can try to make fun of it but I am awarded and you can’t take it away from me.



Actually we can, we all just have to start unliking the likes we gave you. I'll lead the charge, because... Oh wait, I can't say that in this section... Never mind. 



Send0 said:


> Do not abuse the reporting system, especially if you are reporting a post where no rules were broken.


There goes our fun :-(



Send0 said:


> Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.
> 
> I was not joking.
> 
> You can come back tomorrow



Okay, what can we do in his absence???



Achillesking said:


> Awww you like me too


Id'e like to teach the world to sing... In perfect harmony...


----------



## Achillesking (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> As long as you don't insult or call people names... aka break rule #1.





Kraken said:


> Actually we can, we all just have to start unliking the likes we gave you. I'll lead the charge, because... Oh wait, I can't say that in this section... Never mind.
> 
> 
> There goes our fun :-(
> ...


I sound like Macy grey when I sing is that cool ?


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Me too me too, what about me!?!?


Me three @CJ. How many times have I been reported and how close have I gotten to the ban hammer?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Me three @CJ. How many times have I been reported and how close have I gotten to the ban hammer?


You are our most upstanding member. The ban hammer has never been anywhere near you, you beautiful angel sent from heaven. 😘


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You are our most upstanding member. The ban hammer has never been anywhere near you, you beautiful angel sent from heaven. 😘


That is actually shocking to me LOL.
This means my forum behavior rehab is a success so far.


----------



## CJ (Feb 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Me three @CJ. How many times have I been reported and how close have I gotten to the ban hammer?


1 report on you.

No idea if I've come close to banning you or not. I have a short memory with that stuff, I don't hold grudges.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> 1 report on you.
> 
> No idea if I've come close to banning you or not. I have a short memory with that stuff, I don't hold grudges.


That report doesn't count. It was gymrat, and you rejected it because it was another BS report

Lifter is our beautiful angel, patron saint of all that is good in this world 👌


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Test_subject (Feb 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> 1 report on you.
> 
> No idea if I've come close to banning you or not. I have a short memory with that stuff, I don't hold grudges.


Me next. I’m guessing that I have at least one from the Promotional sub forum.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 25, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That report doesn't count. It was gymrat, and you rejected it because it was another BS report
> 
> Lifter is our beautiful angel, patron saint of all that is good in this world 👌


Good thing I saw this. I was about to ask the rehab center for a refund.


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 25, 2022)

This guy is now at 473 positive posts, haha. His plan backfired and he got a one day ban, FAIL!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> You're only at 2.  🤣





Human_Backhoe said:


> Me too me too, what about me!?!?





Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm actually sad hahahaha
> 
> Give me 24 hrs. I promise I will do better



Thoae are amateur numbers
You gotta pump up those numbers

Pretty sure I had like 3 in one day, that one time


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 25, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty sure I had like 3 in one day, that one time


Do you get points for that?  You should get points for that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 25, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Do you get points for that?  You should get points for that.



I feel like I should get points for that


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Me next. I’m guessing that I have at least one from the Promotional sub forum.


1.... GayPornPlanet???  🤔


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thoae are amateur numbers
> You gotta pump up those numbers
> 
> Pretty sure I had like 3 in one day, that one time


You have 6!!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> 1.... GayPornPlanet???  🤔


I remember that post. 

No regrets!!


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

For 0.01 BTC, I'll tell you who made the reports. 😏


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> You have 6!!!!  🤣🤣🤣





CJ said:


> For 0.01 BTC, I'll tell you who made the reports. 😏



LOL
I know exactly who it was


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> LOL
> I know exactly who it was


All 3 of them?  🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Feb 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> All 3 of them?  🤣


Shit
Only 2 of them lmao


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 26, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thoae are amateur numbers
> You gotta pump up those numbers
> 
> Pretty sure I had like 3 in one day, that one time


I'm betting you had more than that in your first week..


----------



## TODAY (Feb 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Gymrat, you've earned yourself a 1 day ban for abusing the reporting system. I asked you not to do it, and you did it 3 more times.
> 
> I was not joking.
> 
> You can come back tomorrow


What an outright tragedy it would be if you just, y'know...






Forgot to unban him


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2022)

I piss on your score


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2022)

stop liking all my post mindless you fuck


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 26, 2022)

I’m so happy I woke up today to realize just how much you fuckers love talking about me when I’m MIA.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Feb 26, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I’m so happy I woke up today to realize just how much you fuckers love talking about me when I’m MIA.



Welcome back! This thread had me in stiches!  Thank you!


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Welcome back! This thread had me in stiches!  Thank you!


lol thank you!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> lol thank you!


My aas teacher once said your not a real man if you don’t get banned from these places Atleast once . You mayb a hidden fag but Atleast a man


----------



## ftf (Feb 26, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The "like" feature is is kinda cool. Although I don't like putting any stock in it. Same as the senior member / elite badges.
> 
> There are a lot of guys who's sane practical advice might be overlooked because they aren't senior or elite. While some total shit pumps spewing garbage might get listened to based on status.


I got senior status under the old post count system. With the new system, I'd probably still be green.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I’m so happy I woke up today to realize just how much you fuckers love talking about me when I’m MIA.


Be respectful and don't abuse the report system sir. If you would like to chat further with me, we can do it in the flame forum, you know so you don't get banned again.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 27, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> stop liking all my post mindless you fuck


First time I seen this one.


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 27, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I’m so happy I woke up today to realize just how much you fuckers love talking about me when I’m MIA.


Hold on


----------



## Kraken (Feb 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> First time I seen this one.


Some people are sooooo ungrateful...


----------

